# Installing auto pilot



## EYE m IN (Jan 8, 2019)

Anyone know electronics person in Marblehead area need auto pilot installed


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

EYE m IN said:


> Anyone know electronics person in Marblehead area need auto pilot installed


Lenny Benyak of mobile marine service did my buddy's and has had zero issue.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Lenny did a very nice job on a friends unit up there I had another buddy had one installed it was quite pricey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

